# language exchange english - chinese



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

I am a native American English speaker seeking language exchange. 

My interest is to have a reading knowledge of chinese. 

pm if interested please. 

I am in Hong Kong. 

dave


----------



## shapeheart (Aug 17, 2009)

HI, I am a native mandarin speaker, and I am from Beijing and live in Hong Kong now. How can I contact you?


----------



## tammyshao (Oct 2, 2009)

*Let's exchange language.*

You may chat with me by skype at tammyshao88.


----------



## allangering (Jun 22, 2009)

I would like to learn Chinese. I do not speak a word of Chinese and think that I really need to if I want to stay here. Your English looks pretty good here, maybe you need someone who knows a bit of Chinese...to help you, you so can converse better with that person.


----------



## nico522 (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi Dave

I'm Nico who raised in HK. I can speak Cantonese and some Mandarin.
Hope can exchange languages with u. U may add m s n 
nicolelau522 h ot ma il


----------



## castello (Jul 18, 2010)

*language exchange*

I speak both cantonese and mandarin, looking for a language exchange buddy. please contact me if you are interested !


----------



## sakaeyellow (Jul 19, 2010)

I speak Cantonese and English. So instead of language exchange, would you consider letting me do the teaching only? But I only want to teach Cantonese, not Chinese or Mandarin.


----------

